# Indy Haunt Fest 2012, the Year of the Banshee!



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Time is drawing near to the 2012 edition of Indy Haunt Fest! Once again we have a great line up of demos and make-n-takes. Here are a few highlights of what we have to offer this year; a Mud bath make-over where you can play in the Monster Mud and take it home, Have more than just words and learn how you could make this cool spell book, make it magick with a free make-n-take, learn about mold making, Tomb-stone-a-rama a great way to add another stone to your graveyard, bring your favorite prop for show-n-tell, enjoy an open forum to discuss where you get your prop building materials, learn how to make a cool Banshee prop for your haunt and don't forget Hangin' out Late-x we will be making some groovy stuff with latex for you to add to your haunt! Oh and I almost forgot , there will be door prizes, in fact we will be giving away a computer system that you can run your own haunt application on or use it to surf the forums to inspire that next great prop or listen to Haunt Cast on it!
This is the fest that won't break your prop building budget- It's only $10 a day or if you are going to be there both days help us feed the hungry by bringing at least five pounds of dry pasta (to donate to our Pasta Drive for Second Helpings) and you will get in the second day free! Let us know you need supplies for the make-n-takes(you can pay us at the door for your supplies you reserved by June 20th) or we can provide you a list of items you will need to bring for the make-n-takes so shoot us an email or scope out our facebook page for a list. Send us an email at [email protected] or scope out our webpage at IndyHauntFest.com or check us out on face book at https://www.facebook.com/IndyHauntFest.
Join us!
June 23 & 24, 2012 Indianapolis, IN


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info! We were there two years ago, but were not able to make it last year. Planning on joining in on the fun this year!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

That would be great! I think you'll see I have changed it and it's much more to what I wanted to do. It's kicked back and a load of fun!
See ya soon!


----------

